# G7 & G8 pose for Halloween ghost picture



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's a picture of my two new little ones - posing in their Halloween ghost pigeons pose. They are really getting strong now and G8 the little brown one is going to be a beauty, she is just beyond cute.

NAB


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oooooooohhhhhhhhh......spooky!  LOL 

They're both beautiful, Nab.

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, great picture. Don't know how you made them look "ghostly" but it worked! Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Nab! They do look very spiritual! Amazing!*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nab,

Oh...they are just adorable...even in their ghostly costumes. Thanks for updating us, they really are more cute then scary.  


Victor,

I love your latest avatar!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Spooky! Great pictures of beautiful birds.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Great picture! Once again Topper comes to mind.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Definitely "other worldly!" Yes, Feather is correct..."Topper" does come to mind!

Nice pics of your cuties!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Probably have to keep them over winter*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, great picture. Don't know how you made them look "ghostly" but it worked! Are you going to keep them?


They won't be mature enough to release for another month or so, that means it would be November or December, and I couldn't put them out in the middle of a Northern Nevada winter so they will have to stay till spring at least, by then they will probably be spoiled rotton like my other five and will refuse to even think about leaving. Oh well I have plenty of room for them (I've already bought them a huge new 31"x24"x48" cage) and we have plenty of seeds and I just bought a new vacumm cleaner so they will be welcome to stay as long as they want. 

NAB


----------

